# Ecode Sequencing



## nscoder (Dec 18, 2009)

Anyone know the proper use of Ecode sequencing? For example, a pt was seen for an injury, plus documented coccyx pain, would the sequencing be..

xxx.xx
E-code
724.79

OR

xxx.xx
724.79
E-code


----------



## kumeena (Dec 18, 2009)

E codes can not be a primary diagnosis.(never never...)It is always the last code. When you code how it happened (E850-E869 and E880-E928) you must code where it happened.


----------



## nscoder (Dec 21, 2009)

I know E-codes aren't a primary diagnosis, thats why the xxx.xx in the example (takes the place of the dx). I was wondering however where the E-code/s placement would go in the event the pt was seen for an injury + an extra bodily pain and or other body problem if that problem was unclear if it was due to the injury??

ie..

dx
ecode/s
dx

or

dx
dx
ecode/s


----------



## cleanclaims (Dec 22, 2009)

The earlier post was correct.  E-codes are always listed last.  =)


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 22, 2009)

If you look at the Chapter-specific Guidelines in ICD-9, it states the following:

* E codes for child & adult abuse take priority over all other E codes.

* E codes for terrorism events take priority over all other E codes except child/adult abuse.

* E codes for cataclysmic events take priority over all other E codes except child/adult abuse and terrorism.

* E codes for transport accidents take priority over all other E codes except cataclysmic events, child/adult abuse and terrorism.

The first-listed E code should correspond to the cause of the most serious diagnosis due to an assault, accident, or self-harm, follwoing the order of the hierarchy listed above.

Hope this is of help.


----------

